# For the love of Ping



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, Ping and Mojo had been a "couple" for quite a while. They had taken over a nest bowl and nested many times without any eggs> I don't know if this pair is both very confused male birds, walking on the wild side, or what. Today, I see Ping and Mojo are no longer a pair, and Ping is acting very protective of one of the birds that came from Renee. This pair is acting much more like a mated pair than Ping and Mojo ever acted, so I guess this is "true love" for Ping this time. Poor Mojo just looks befuddled 
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Well, Ping and Mojo had been a "couple" for quite a while. They had taken over a nest bowl and nested many times without any eggs> I don't know if this pair is both very confused male birds, walking on the wild side, or what. Today, I see Ping and Mojo are no longer a pair, and Ping is acting very protective of one of the birds that came from Renee. This pair is acting much more like a mated pair than Ping and Mojo ever acted, so I guess this is "true love" for Ping this time. Poor Mojo just looks befuddled
> Daryl


LOL......that's funny.......but poor Mojo.........he/she will "hook up" before too long..........so are Ping and Mojo homers or what? You know, you guys with all your animals,.........I get so confused....... I can barely keep up with mine most of the time.......


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Renee,
Ping and Mojo are actually "kissing cousins" Ping's mama and Mojo's daddy were nest mates.Ping is Cappuchine/Thailand laugherXCappuchine and Mojo is Cappuchine/Thailand LaugherXHomer cross. Ping is Pinky's baby (there is a post about Pinky in here), and looks lots like daddy. Mojo looks like ?? bald headed modern flight (I think). Ping's new amorata is the smallest of the birds you sent me. Now, I've seen enough mated pairs to know that this new relationship is special. Ping is in love but not pushy about driving this hen to the nest. They enjoy each other's company so much.
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Renee,
> Ping and Mojo are actually "kissing cousins" Ping's mama and Mojo's daddy were nest mates.Ping is Cappuchine/Thailand laugherXCappuchine and Mojo is Cappuchine/Thailand LaugherXHomer cross. Ping is Pinky's baby (there is a post about Pinky in here), and looks lots like daddy. Mojo looks like ?? bald headed modern flight (I think). Ping's new amorata is the smallest of the birds you sent me. Now, I've seen enough mated pairs to know that this new relationship is special. Ping is in love but not pushy about driving this hen to the nest. They enjoy each other's company so much.
> Daryl


Better look out........you'll have new "breed" of pigeon on your hands......LOL
I'm glad Ping loves the little one. I remember that one because it was so small. You'll have to give her a name now..........


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Daryl, what I want is to see some pictures with that new camera!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Daryl, what I want is to see some pictures with that new camera!


YEP! Me too! Glad to hear Ping is doing well! How time passes...all grown up!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

So, Pinky's Ping had a pang for Mojo but due to no new voodoo, it pinged Ping's pang to Mojo's pain, and the hanky panky Ping poignantly pointed to Renee's randy rescue has really rallied Ping's pounding passion, but with no juju for Mojo.

(say that fast three times in a row... )

I'm glad and sad all at the same time!

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> So, Pinky's Ping had a pang for Mojo but due to no new voodoo, it pinged Ping's pang to Mojo's pain, and the hanky panky Ping poignantly pointed to Renee's randy rescue has really rallied Ping's pounding passion, but with no juju for Mojo.
> 
> (say that fast three times in a row... )
> 
> ...


You're a goofball!! ..........ROFLMBO........


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> You're a goofball!! ..........ROFLMBO........



...among OTHER things!   

Now, WHY does the term "goofball" sound soooo familiar?? Mmmmm, will have to ruminate and cogitate on THAT one...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Here's to Pidgey:

There once was a man called an Okie,
Who made up many fine jokies.

He tried his best,
To beat all the rest,

By panging Daryl's Ping
Who couldn't do a thing!
He deserves to be slapped with Ping's wing!


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

i had 2 crested owl females who were acting like a mated pair and even laid eggs like a real pair but no babies. it was when i moved them from the breeding cage to the main loft they broke up and paired up with some other pigeon


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

warriec said:


> i had 2 crested owl females who were acting like a mated pair and even laid eggs like a real pair but no babies. it was when i moved them from the breeding cage to the main loft they broke up and paired up with some other pigeon


Pigeons are such wonderful creatures.
These birds will make the best out of a situation given when they are limited to choice, they do show their TRUE nature when they can pick and choose from a crowd of pigeons.



Hi Daryl,

I love the story of Ping and his new found little love, hope they have a happily ever after.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Here's to Pidgey:
> 
> There once was a man called an Okie,
> Who made up many fine jokies.
> ...


Oh Shi, that was very clever. Well, that's what the ol goofball gets!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, it's snowing like mad here, so, I think today I'll get brave and pull the new camera out and try to figure it out. I have a pigeon on my knee at this time, BGB (Big Goonie Bird). Cookie, the dove, is trying to get his attention. These two are buddies, like to cruise the livingroom floor, finding things to play toss with.
Daryl
Ping and his lady-love are still an item. Mojo is still alone, but seems O.K. with that.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

How are you doing with that camera Daryl?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Feather,
Getting there 
Daryl
Will try to get some pics this weekend.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, I'm sad and ashamed to say that "two timing" Ping has deserted his sweet new wife, Mieke, and their little eggie, and has returned to the feathered bosom of that Jezebel, Mojo. I found poor Mieke kicked out of the nest and limping on the floor this morning. The egg was frozen solid and cracked. Ping and Mojo were in to kissing and preening, right in front of poor little Mieke. Mieke is flying just fine, eating and drinking, but when she tries to get near the nest, Ping and or Mojo attack her and drive her away.
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Well, I'm sad and ashamed to say that "two timing" Ping has deserted his sweet new wife, Mieke, and their little eggie, and has returned to the feathered bosom of that Jezebel, Mojo. I found poor Mieke kicked out of the nest and limping on the floor this morning. The egg was frozen solid and cracked. Ping and Mojo were in to kissing and preening, right in front of poor little Mieke. Mieke is flying just fine, eating and drinking, but when she tries to get near the nest, Ping and or Mojo attack her and drive her away.
> Daryl


You should write a book...........


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> You should write a book...........


ROFL!! I agree AND WHERE are our PICTURES??? You promised, Daryl!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> Well, I'm sad and ashamed to say that "two timing" Ping has deserted his sweet new wife, Mieke, and their little eggie, and has returned to the feathered bosom of that Jezebel, Mojo. I found poor Mieke kicked out of the nest and limping on the floor this morning. The egg was frozen solid and cracked. Ping and Mojo were in to kissing and preening, right in front of poor little Mieke. Mieke is flying just fine, eating and drinking, but when she tries to get near the nest, Ping and or Mojo attack her and drive her away.
> Daryl


And now, Pinky's Ping ponged from Mieke back to Mojo when parental possibility panged Ping's pounding passion to punk pleasure with juju-less Mojo. "Oh, who do the voodoo that you do, so well, my hanky-panky princess and proven, non-padlocking pal... Come to Papa!"

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> And now, Pinky's Ping ponged from Mieke back to Mojo when parental possibility panged Ping's pounding passion to punk pleasure with juju-less Mojo. "Oh, who do the voodoo that you do, so well, my hanky-panky princess and proven, non-padlocking pal... Come to Papa!"
> 
> Pidgey



I'm reiterating, Pidgey!

_*Here's to Pidgey*_:

There once was a man called an Okie,
Who made up many fine jokies.

He tried his best,
To beat all the rest,

By panging Daryl's Ping
Who couldn't do a thing!
He deserves to be slapped with Ping's wing!

*****************************************

Well, now, Daryl, in PING'S defense...maybe he and Mieke are just not compatable...she may be a nag and doesn't appreciate him. So, what's a pij to do but return to the one who DOES appreciate his fine qualities!

I think we should look at Ping's point of view before pointing feathers...


One other thought...maybe Mieke had post egg depression! Few males can handle that!!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

well, as of earlier today, Ping and Mieke were in the nest bowl, and Mojo was on the ouside, looking in. These kids, no morals !!!
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Let's just change his name to "Ping Pong" and be done.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pidgey, that is a good one.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

*Ping Da King of Da Beasts (or so he thinks)*

Well, Ping is now traveling the "straight and narrow" path. Mojo has made him toe the line, and he's very busy doing his share of incubating 2 fertile eggs. Ping is a "slap first and ask later" sort of daddy to be. Oh my word, when he grabs flesh, he REALLY grabs a beak full and twists hard, and I think he has his 3'rd degree black belt in wing-fu.
Snowing fit to beat the band up here today. Last storm, we were supposed to get 10 inches, and got 16 inches. I have no idea how much we're going to get, other than we've already gotten more than predicted (again), and it's snowing very hard right now. Thankfully, I'm not working, or baby sitting, but did make a double batch of French onion soup and a pound cake(almond, yum). I have an expecting pair of pigeons (in the house, so I get to watch this baby grow) waiting patiently for their baby(single egg). Should hatch within the next day or so. Mama is mealy bar and daddy is red grizzle. Both parent s are figuritas, were having a rough time out in the loft with the cold winter, but fat and happy now.
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Daryl. I'm sure sorry about the terrible weather you are having but glad you're all stocked up on soup and goodies and that the birdies are in being spoiled.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Please keep us updated on the "new one to be!"

Well, sometimes all it takes is "time" for the two-timin' to see the errors of their ways! BEST to PING whoever he's with! (LOL)

LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES TO ALL!!

Don't go fallin' y'hear?!!

Hope your snow lets up!

I am REALLY workin' overtime sending SUN AND WARMER TO THE NORTH AND EAST!!

P.S. You still have that camera? WHATEVER HAPPENED TO THE PICTURES?????


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Daryl,

I wish you had a camera, as I'm just dying to see your figuritas, I bet they are something.

Hope your weather improves, it is 85 degrees here today, and sunny!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Daryl,
> 
> I wish you had a camera, as I'm just dying to see your figuritas, I bet they are something.
> 
> Hope your weather improves, it is 85 degrees here today, and sunny!




Oh, Treesa, I _thought_ about mentioning our warm days and sunshine here, but I thought that would be just TOO cruel...  *sigh*

Besides, payback for me will be this summer when Daryl can boast of "cooler" temps and we are slowing baking away in over 105 degrees!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Well, Ping is now traveling the "straight and narrow" path. Mojo has made him toe the line, and he's very busy doing his share of incubating 2 fertile eggs. Ping is a "slap first and ask later" sort of daddy to be. Oh my word, when he grabs flesh, he REALLY grabs a beak full and twists hard, and I think he has his 3'rd degree black belt in wing-fu.
> Snowing fit to beat the band up here today. Last storm, we were supposed to get 10 inches, and got 16 inches. I have no idea how much we're going to get, other than we've already gotten more than predicted (again), and it's snowing very hard right now. Thankfully, I'm not working, or baby sitting, but did make a double batch of French onion soup and a *pound cake(almond, yum).* I have an expecting pair of pigeons (in the house, so I get to watch this baby grow) waiting patiently for their baby(single egg). Should hatch within the next day or so. Mama is mealy bar and daddy is red grizzle. Both parent s are figuritas, were having a rough time out in the loft with the cold winter, but fat and happy now.
> Daryl


Was that REALLY necessary??? I'm sure the soup is good, it's just that I don't "do" onions in any form or fashion... LOL......but the cake sounds scrumpsous. Glad to hear about the babies........sorry to hear about the snow.......we had another cold spell last week...hopefully all that is behind us now............


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Treesa,
I'm ashamed to say I do have a camera, a nice brand new one. I just have to take it out of the box and figure it out. I haven't had time or the energy. Now, I said earlier post that Mojo looks like modern flight. Well, maybe more like a Mookie. Babies should be very different looking.
Daryl


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

pigeonmama said:


> ...did make a double batch of French onion soup and a pound cake(almond, yum). I have an expecting pair of pigeons (in the house, so I get to watch this baby grow) waiting patiently for their baby(single egg). Should hatch within the next day or so. Mama is mealy bar and daddy is red grizzle. Both parent s are figuritas, were having a rough time out in the loft with the cold winter, but fat and happy now.
> Daryl


Mmmm, yum! So glad you were able to bring the little figurita pair into the house since they don't have much mass to retain heat. Any speculation what color/pattern the babies will be?



pigeonmama said:


> ...I do have a camera, a nice brand new one. I just have to take it out of the box and figure it out. I haven't had time or the energy....Daryl


Me, too!  Maybe we need a special forum section since this seems to come up frequently.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

TerriB;192515
Me said:


> Victor started a new thread yesterday about making a new forum for "off topic" subjects and we could include questions/answers about cameras/computers there.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, I got brave today, climbed up to see how Ping's 2 eggs were doing. I was quite surprised to find 2 very healthy BFBs (big fat babies) in the nest. Now, it's a challenge to check, as the nest is hanging off the rafters, so I have to climb up higher than I like. And Ping is meaner than a junk yard dog when it comes to protecting his territory. The babies are Pinkie's grandchildren, and are named Pi and Po. Can't tell ya more than that, I was too busy ducking away from the attack of Ping, the man eating pigeon.
Lucky Little Louie is doing just fine. There are 2 little black eye slits looking at me when I check him. I also have a few other pairs of birds trying to have a family, one pair of Seraphims have one developing egg, one pair of some sort of tumblers, and a pair of the birds I got from Renee. Oh, and one little old style frill baby is growing like a weed. Boy, do I have to take pics soon, for all of you to enjoy 
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Well, I got brave today, climbed up to see how Ping's 2 eggs were doing. I was quite surprised to find 2 very healthy BFBs (big fat babies) in the nest. Now, it's a challenge to check, as the nest is hanging off the rafters, so I have to climb up higher than I like. And Ping is meaner than a junk yard dog when it comes to protecting his territory. The babies are Pinkie's grandchildren, and are named Pi and Po. Can't tell ya more than that, I was too busy ducking away from the attack of Ping, the man eating pigeon.
> Lucky Little Louie is doing just fine. There are 2 little black eye slits looking at me when I check him. I also have a few other pairs of birds trying to have a family, one pair of Seraphims have one developing egg, one pair of some sort of tumblers, and a pair of the birds I got from Renee. Oh, and one little old style frill baby is growing like a weed. *Boy, do I have to take pics soon, for all of you to enjoy *Daryl



OH, you do love to tease us don't ya???   
Will this be the first baby you got off the birds I sent up there? I sure hope the ones you got are better parents than mine.  I finally separated my two pair for a while. They aren't happy about it, but I guess they'll survive.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Promises, promises, promises.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Renee,
The old style frill baby is from a pair that I got a while back, not your birds, but a pair of yours is on eggs now, and another pair is scoping out nest sites, and I'm going to bed (Snoozzzzzzz)
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Renee,
> The old style frill baby is from a pair that I got a while back, not your birds, but a pair of yours is on eggs now, and another pair is scoping out nest sites, and I'm going to bed (Snoozzzzzzz)
> Daryl


Well, I would say good night but.......you're in the CHAT ROOM!!!


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

I like that idea!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

*R.I.P., my beautiful Ping*

Well, I lost Ping tonight. Went out to close up birds and found Ping being killed by a terrible Brahma rooster who lived in the horse barn. This roo now is in a pen by himself until we figure out what to do with him, if someone will want him. He attacks me frequently, and really beat me up when I tried to take Ping away from him. Ping was such a wonderful daddy, his babies were so doted on by their daddy. Thankfully, they are at a stage where they are beginning to self feed. They also have Baby Squeaks to run with, and I'm sure he'll show them the ropes.
My beautiful, beautiful Ping. He spent time on my head and shoulder today, got to take a bath in the pan, and enjoy the sun. I will miss my sweet boy so much.
Daryl


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*I'm so sorry*

I'm so sorry to hear about Ping   He seemed like such a great bird and just really into being a daddy bird. 
Feather hugs and tears. 
Flitsnowzoom


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Daryl, this is just awful. I know you are sick at heart because you loved Ping so. Just want you to know how sorry I am.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That's awful and I'm so sorry. I didn't know that Rooster would attack a pigeon like that. I've heard that they can be mean though.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I am SO SHOCKED, SAD and HEARTBROKEN!!! NOT PING! DARN IT!!!

How in the world did that rooster get near him??? I am really having a hard time with this untimely death!

*SIGH* just don't know what to say right now, Daryl...I know you are sad and very upset...I'm still in shock...

LOVE and HUGS

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Daryl, I am so very sorry for the loss of Ping. I know you are heartbroken. 

It is surprising just how aggressive some chickens can be. I have a big white hen here right now that had started terrorizing the adult ducks she was in with. I had to completely separate her from any and all creatures. She was absolutely vicious.

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm so very sorry you lost your beloved Ping, Daryl  At least you were able to spend quality time with him today before his terrible untimely passing. You'll both be in my prayers.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Thank you all for your support. I buried my Ping in the middle of one of my flower beds. I ended up bringing Pi and Po in last night . Pi did have some (scant ) food in his crop and poor Po was running on empty. They figured out syringe feeding like troopers, and have done well picking seeds today, so I'll be able to return them to the barn soon, I think. They'll have Baby Squeaks to run with and show them the ropes. They'll go from the "gruesome twosome" to the "terrible trio" very soon. I had thought about offering one of the Ping babies to Pidgey, so he'd finally have his white pigeon, but I guess they'd both best stay here for now. Besides, they both have a few scattered colored feathers all over, not pure white.
daryl


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

That was a really good read! Great limricking!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> Thank you all for your support. I buried my Ping in the middle of one of my flower beds. I ended up bringing Pi and Po in last night . Pi did have some (scant ) food in his crop and poor Po was running on empty. They figured out syringe feeding like troopers, and have done well picking seeds today, so I'll be able to return them to the barn soon, I think. They'll have Baby Squeaks to run with and show them the ropes. They'll go from the "gruesome twosome" to the "terrible trio" very soon. I had thought about offering one of the Ping babies *to Pidgey, so he'd finally have his white pigeon,* but I guess they'd both best stay here for now. Besides, they both have a few scattered colored feathers all over, not pure white.
> daryl



Harumph! 
White pigeon? More like an all BLACK pijie to represent the devil he really is! 

Now, I realize, that to some, I am blaspheming "the Pidgey who can do no wrong." But those feathers of his cover a multitude of sins...I just can't begin to tell you...

However, far be it from me to besmirch this paragon of virtue...I'll just quietly wait...have patience and you will see...  

WHITE pigeon INDEED!

Shi
Scorpio Keeper of Secrets


----------

